# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Acquisto da soggetto UE che emette fattura con rappresentante fiscale italiano

## dott.mamo

Ho letto questa Risoluzione: http://www.agenziaentrate.gov.it/wps...rse+charge.pdf 
Il caso è ad esempio quello di Gommadiretto che come società tedesca vende gomme al soggetto passivo IVA italiano iscritto al VIES.
Gommadiretto fa l'errore di fatturare con il rappresentante fiscale italiano, citanto poi l'art. 17 del DPR 633, proprio come scritto nel caso della Risoluzione di cui sopra.
Trattandosi di un'errata fatturazione del fornitore UE, va quindi emessa autofattura riportando la corretta p.iva tedesca?

----------


## La matta

Ecco, mi interessa! Dopo anni siamo finalmente riusciti a convincere un cliente a insistere con un venditore di computer di stanza in Olanda che vendeva in Italia tramite rappresentante fiscale e, per mezzo di cavilli inconcepibili, non riconosceva la partita iva fornita dal cliente e fatturava con iva con la partita iva del rappresentante fiscale, senza indicare quella olandese... Gli hanno detto che per il futuro gli avrebbero fatto fattura senza iva. Il giorno dopo arriva questa bella tegola, e mi domando che razza di fattura di acquisto merce mi arriverà la prossima volta. E come dovrò trattarla: non è che mi diventa intracomunitaria, eh?  :Frown:

----------


## dott.mamo

Beh diventa intracomunitaria... Se ci sono i requisiti lo diventa per forza.
Non ai fini intra in teoria, essendoci il rappresentante.

----------


## La matta

> Beh diventa intracomunitaria... Se ci sono i requisiti lo diventa per forza.
> Non ai fini intra in teoria, essendoci il rappresentante.

  Beh, no la situazione è complessa. Bisogna anche vedere da dove parte la merce. Cessione a titolo oneroso fra due operatori commerciali con merce arrivata in Italia e partita da altro Stato UE è acquisto intracomunitario, altrimenti... boh... ogni caso a sé. 
Quanto mi manca alla pensione? Una cosa è _specializzarsi_ in certe operazioni, altra cosa è essere costretti ad occuparsene fra una miriade di altre casistiche, ognuna peculiare in sé e in continua evoluzione! E siccome non si può pensare di esternalizzare i lavori...

----------


## danadana

Buongiorno, io ho un caso simile (soggetto UE) che emette fattura indicando la sola partita IVA italiana a un soggetto passivo italiano che, però, non è iscritto al VIES e, probabilmente proprio per questo, la fattura è emessa con applicazione dell'IVA italiana.
La questione si complica perché il soggetto passivo è nei minimi (regime di vantaggio) e quindi mi domando.
La soluzione corretta (almeno per il futuro) sarebbe quella di iscrivere al VIES il contribuente italiano, che quindi riceverebbe la fattura senza l'IVA, giusto.
In quel caso va integrata e l'IVA, poiché contribuente minimo va versata il 16 del mese successivo a quello di riferimento, ma con che codice?
Ed inoltre, essendo la fattura emessa con la sola partita IVA italiana del fornitore comunitario, il cessionario non dovrebbe preoccuparsi del Intrastat che invece dovrebbe essere trasmesso dal rappresentante fiscale in Italia, è corretto?

----------


## Niccolò

Per praticità, a meno che non abbiano clienti esteri, eviterei di iscrivere i contribuenti minimi al Vies. Per tutti gli altri occorre chiamare il fornitore e far rifare la fattura in modo corretto.

----------


## La matta

> Buongiorno, io ho un caso simile (soggetto UE) che emette fattura indicando la sola partita IVA italiana a un soggetto passivo italiano che, però, non è iscritto al VIES e, probabilmente proprio per questo, la fattura è emessa con applicazione dell'IVA italiana.
> La questione si complica perché il soggetto passivo è nei minimi (regime di vantaggio) e quindi mi domando.
> La soluzione corretta (almeno per il futuro) sarebbe quella di iscrivere al VIES il contribuente italiano, che quindi riceverebbe la fattura senza l'IVA, giusto.
> In quel caso va integrata e l'IVA, poiché contribuente minimo va versata il 16 del mese successivo a quello di riferimento, ma con che codice?
> Ed inoltre, essendo la fattura emessa con la sola partita IVA italiana del fornitore comunitario, il cessionario non dovrebbe preoccuparsi del Intrastat che invece dovrebbe essere trasmesso dal rappresentante fiscale in Italia, è corretto?

  Mi pare di capire che la risoluzione citata in principio discussione risolva il problema. Se l'acquirente italiano nei minimi compra e la fattura gli arriva dal rappresentante fiscale, con applicazione di iva italiana, la fattura è errata: andrebbe emessa comunque art 17, posto che venga emessa, visto che secondo quella risoluzione non sarebbe dovuta. E questo, direi, indipendentemente dal VIES, proprio perché non si tratta di un'intracomunitaria. Il minimo dovrà - ecco: integrare la fattura ricevuta o autofatturare? - e versare l'iva. Con che codice, non saprei: io ho sempre versate con codice di iva mensile, e nessuno ha mai contestato.

----------


## c.t.

Come mai non conviene iscrivere il minimo al vies?
A me è capitato.. iscritta al vies per acquisto da vistaprint,  p.iva italiana ma sede estera.. fattura con iva e applicazione 22% iva italiana. Ma non hanno inserito la mia p.iva...ho richiesto variazione della fattura ma nulla.

----------


## c.t.

Ho capito: perché dovrei versare l'iva il 16 del mese successivo...

----------


## danadana

Grazie, ma in caso di mancata iscrizione, come tratterebbe la fattura ... in questo caso infatti viene emessa dal fornitore come se l'acquirente fosse un privato.
Non ci sono sanzioni per la mancata iscrizione?

----------


## La matta

> Ho capito: perché dovrei versare l'iva il 16 del mese successivo...

  Perché il minimo, in quanto titolare di partita iva, dovrebbe ricevere la fattura senza iva dal rappresentante fiscale italiano. Poi dovrebbe integrare/autofatturare. L'iva acquisti per il minimo è indetraibile. Se acquistasse direttamente da Italia la pagherebbe all'italiano e, non detraendola, gli diventerebbe un costo. Siccome, in teoria, dovrebbe ricevere una fattura senza iva, se poi non la versasse dopo aver integrato/autofatturato il bene/servizio fatturato dal rappresentante fiscale, di fatto non la pagherebbe: avrebbe l'ingiusto vantaggio di pagare al netto iva. 
C'è da dire che, per importi minimi quali possono essere i biglietti da visita di cui presumo si parli, si tende a far finta di niente. Finché va.

----------


## La matta

> Grazie, ma in caso di mancata iscrizione, come tratterebbe la fattura ... in questo caso infatti viene emessa dal fornitore come se l'acquirente fosse un privato.
> Non ci sono sanzioni per la mancata iscrizione?

  Ma perché iscrivere al VIES se poi non si tratta comunque di un acquisto intracomunitario? SE la fattura arriva dal rappresentante fiscale italiano, di solito è proprio quella ditta che si occupa di farla entrare in Italia come intracomunitaria e presenta l'intrastat. L'acquirente non fa l'intrastat.

----------


## Niccolò

Se gli importi delle fatture sono modesti, sono più i costi amministrativi nel trattare un paio di fatture che il risparmio d'imposta ottenuto nella deduzione (e non detrazione) dell'IVA.
Mi riferisco solo ai minimi e non a altri regime in esenzione IVA, perché presumo che chi fattura al massimo 30.000 non avrà costi per decine di migliaia di euro (nel caso occorrerà fare altre valutazioni).

----------


## benedetta79

Salve, un mio cliente ha ricevuto una fattura di acquisto di un computer da parte della Apple Distribution International con sede in Irlanda ma la fattura riporta la partita iva del rappresentate fiscale in Italia. La fattura contiene l'iva esposta al 22%.
Premetto che il cliente è un professionista con partita iva ma non iscritto negli elenchi Vies.
Come devo registrare la fattura? Devo fare autofattura?
Saluti
Benedetta

----------


## La matta

> Salve, un mio cliente ha ricevuto una fattura di acquisto di un computer da parte della Apple Distribution International con sede in Irlanda ma la fattura riporta la partita iva del rappresentate fiscale in Italia. La fattura contiene l'iva esposta al 22%.
> Premetto che il cliente è un professionista con partita iva ma non iscritto negli elenchi Vies.
> Come devo registrare la fattura? Devo fare autofattura?
> Saluti
> Benedetta

  Direi che la risposta si trova già nella prima pagina di questa discussione. Bisogna comunicare l'errore alla Apple, ricevere la nota di credito (e il rimborso dell'iva) con riemissione di una nota a debito senza iva art. 17. Poi si dovrà autofatturare.

----------


## dott.mamo

Sempre su questo tema, ho il caso di una fattura di acquisto di pneumatici che arriva da "pneumaticileader", senza IVA citando l'art. 17, comma 2, DPR 633/1972.
La società venditrice ha sede in Andorra e si chiama AD TYRES INTERNATIONAL SLU.
La fattura è emessa citando la p.iva italiana IT01644590083. 
L'operatore italiano integra la fattura mettendo come p.iva del fornitore quella italiana? Non scrivono altre p.iva.
I dati sono questi: https://www.pneumaticileader.it/cond...ali-di-vendita 
Ok niente Intra (acquisti sotto soglia) ma l'esterometro va fatto riportando i dati della p.iva italiana?

----------

